
Show HN: Serverless Dynamic DNS for EC2 - solidsnack9000
https://github.com/solidsnack/drdns/blob/master/drdns/serverless/index.py
======
stevekemp
Might be better to link to top-level directory:

[https://github.com/solidsnack/drdns](https://github.com/solidsnack/drdns)

